# Best Elgar Cello Concerto?



## Rachmaniac

I absolutely love the DuPre/Barbirolli version of the Cello Concerto. Are there any better out there or was the best version recorded back then?


----------



## mtmailey

The one i have home is a naxos cd of the cello concerto.


----------



## tokatila

I like both Sol Gabetta and Alisa Weilerstein (with Barenboim). You might want to check those out.


----------



## Couac Addict

I'm fond of the Kennedy/Birmingham Symph/Rattle recording. Kennedy had recorded this previously but it wasn't as good.


----------



## Pip

Couac Addict said:


> I'm fond of the Kennedy/Birmingham Symph/Rattle recording. Kennedy had recorded this previously but it wasn't as good.


which Kennedy do you mean? Nigel? well he is a fiddler! and we are talking 'Cello.


----------



## nightscape

I'm quite smitten with the more recent Weilerstein/Barenboim version. Very passionate.


----------



## hpowders

I like the DuPre/Barenboim which is also accompanied by a marvelous Enigma Variations conducted by Barenboim.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pip said:


> which Kennedy do you mean? Nigel? well he is a fiddler! and we are talking 'Cello.


are there *no* limits to that 'genius'? :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

There is a BBC Radio 3 _Building a Library_ programme on this work available at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p021nv5d - you can listen to background to the work and comparisons of the different versions available before the presenter recommends a number of works


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Du Pre/Barbirolli - both in the studio and live are the gold standard for me. By far my favourite interpretive duo in this piece. I much prefer Barbirolli to Barenboim as Conductor in this instance. His experience and insight as a Cellist brings out the best in Du Pre. The performances with Barenboim are very good naturally - it's my own opinion.

Sol Gabetta is the only modern cellist who has really seized my attention in her interpretation of this piece, she has quickly become one of my favourite cellists.

If you aren't averse to historical recordings, Beatrice Harrison also performs a beautiful version of the piece conducted by Elgar himself and rounds out my three favourite interpreters.


----------



## Couac Addict

Pip said:


> which Kennedy do you mean? Nigel? well he is a fiddler! and we are talking 'Cello.


:lol: Oh he's very versatile! You should see him get the cello up on his shoulder.
Okay, I misread that. Plan B....Du Pré/LSO/Barbirolli


----------



## Guest

It is almost to the point where you have to say the Du Pre/Barbirolli recording with hushed reverence. Don't get me wrong - it is a great recording, and I recommend it over Du Pre/Barenboim simply because I think Barbirolli is just as responsible for making it so great. Plus you get the pairing of the Sea Songs with Janet Baker - always a plus.

But I also love the more recent recording by Peter Wispelwey with Jac van Steen/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic on Channel Classics. It is paired with the Lutoslawski Cello Concerto, which I don't much care for, but the Elgar is fantastic.


----------



## PeterF

My first choice would also be the Du Pre / Barbirolli recording. 
Another good version in my collection is by Yoohong Lee on cello with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## GKC

Doesn't hurt to have more than one.

I really like Starker/Slatkin RCA. Good sound, too.




Should this post be elsewhere?

Freuliche Weinachten everybody.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I think the du Pré/Barenboim is the best, followed by du Pré/Barbirolli.


----------



## hpowders

Any performance with the name du Pré on it. Similarly for the violin concerto, any performance with the name Menuhin on it.


----------



## Guest

Du Pré and Tortelier. Both French, if you think about it.


----------



## Albert7

Weilerstein's version on Decca is my favorite and better than Du Pre's for me ironically.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TalkingHead said:


> Du Pré and Tortelier. Both French, if you think about it.


Actually, du Pré was English. She was born and raised in Oxford.


----------



## Vaneyes

Du Pre/LSO/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1965), Cohen/LPO/Del Mar (EMI, rec.1980).:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock

Du Pre & Barenboim, live 1970. The first couple of minutes are incredible. Just one take. Live. Can you believe that? Never heard anyone play the cello like this. The 1965 recording with Barbirolli seems cold and rather empty and boring in comparison.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chordalrock said:


> Du Pre & Barenboim, live 1970. The first couple of minutes are incredible. Just one take. Live. Can you believe that? Never heard anyone play the cello like this. The 1965 recording with Barbirolli seems cold and rather empty and boring in comparison.


One take? For my favourite recording? Wow.


----------



## PSchiefelbein

I’m working my way through Warner’s Barbirolli box and heard his 1958 mono recording with Andre Navarra. I found myself quite taken by it. The performance is quite different from du Pre’s sensationally individualistic reading two disks later, but I would hate to be without either one. As with all great compositions, no one conception can encapsulate the whole. The recordings also make clear just how great an Elgarian Barbirolli was, and it’s fascinating how he shapes the accompaniment around two very different players. I have no doubt that Barbirolli was one of the greats and consider the box one of the best purchases I have ever made.


----------



## Eclectic Al

GKC said:


> Doesn't hurt to have more than one.
> 
> I really like Starker/Slatkin RCA. Good sound, too.


Yes, I also liked that a lot.

Just posting to note that I got it as part of a very cost-effective box set of Slatkin and Elgar. 199 Czech Kr from Supraphonline (- if you are willing to tolerate their clunky download and tagging issues), which is around £6. It's also got Zukerman doing the VC (which I also liked a lot) and a good Symphony 1 (- I haven't listened to his Symphony 2 yet), plus overtures and the serenade.


----------



## Enthusiast

I loathe the Du Pre recording with Barenboim. It was an emotional moment - she briefly returned to performing before her illness took her - so I get it. But as music making it is horribly over the top. The recording with Barbirolli is a classic, however. 

A good one to try - you get used to the historical sound because the performance is so absorbing - is that made by Beatrice Harrison with Elgar conducting. I still think it may be the best account recorded.

BTW - Why is this thread in the Chamber Music section of the forum?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

An acquaintance of mine swears by a recording made by a French cellist, Anne Gastinel, which I haven't heard yet. The cello concerto is actually not a huge favourite of mine (I much prefer the violin concerto) so I only have the famous du Pré/Barbirolli recording.


----------



## haziz

DuPre with the LSO and Barbirolli is the gold standard for me for my favorite cello concerto. I am less enamored of her recording with her husband Barenboim. But I would still feel impoverished if it was the only recording I could listen to for this magnificent cello concerto. I am particularly fond of Fournier with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Wallenstein. Of recent recordings we have the fortune of multiple fine recordings including the above referenced ones by Anne Gastinel, Sol Gabetta and Alisa Weilerstein.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Although I can't get past Du Pre in a recording, I've witnessed some dog's danglies performances in concert.


(Dog'danglies aka dog's bollox* - British-English term for rather good)


*x replaces cks to get round house context-ignorant bowdlerisation

One wonders if Shakespeare ever really existed!!


----------



## Merl

As much as I still love Du Pre / Barbirolli it's not a version that I can play often. Weilerstein / Barenboim gets more airtime here. The last one I played was probably Isserlis / Jarvi but as a sleeper I've got to admit I like Bailey / Urbanski.


----------



## Malx

Animal the Drummer said:


> An acquaintance of mine swears by a recording made by a French cellist, Anne Gastinel, which I haven't heard yet. The cello concerto is actually not a huge favourite of mine (I much prefer the violin concerto) so I only have the famous du Pré/Barbirolli recording.


I have the Gastinel recording and rate it highly - it is a very understated account, no sign of the heart on the sleeve emotion of the Du Pre recording(s). Another vote for Weilerstein plus I also like Andre Navarra with Barbirolli and if you can handle the bacon sizzling sound (I jest its not that bad after its been cleaned up) the Beatrice Harrison conducted by the composer has a ring of authenticity that has to be heard.


----------



## SearsPoncho

If you want something more recent in good digital sound, I have an enjoyable recording with Maisky, Sinopoli and the Philharmonia.


----------

